# Planet Barnsley



## maximilian ping (Jul 14, 2007)

Was talking to a few blokes who live in/work in Barnsley and boy does that place sound weird.

for starters they've virtually got their own langauge eg 'spice' is sweets  

it apparently one of whitest areas in England, 99% white. its got more pubs per mile than anywhere else in England, all the cab drivers are ex miners, and all the blokes call each other 'love'

anyone been there? sounds worth a day trip


----------



## cybershot (Jul 14, 2007)

I have to visit the place sometimes with work.

I haven't seen much of it but i do know that everyone talk's weird and even the shops seem different to the one's everywhere else.


----------



## Spion (Jul 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> all the blokes call each other 'love'


they do that round here too. It really threw me the first few (dozen) times


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been there. Beautiful countryside around there, all hills n that. But the locals were dead unfriendly.

This was for football mind so not convinced I had the best perspective on it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 15, 2007)

my sister lives there
it is odd
but
So is she


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been out in Barnsley a few times, since I went out with a bloke who lived there for a while.

Odd, odd place.  Not somewhere I'd care to live, tbh.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to watch Barnsley FC for about 5 or 6 years and went round town a few times. Im not  sure who is more scary, the men or the women! 

Having said that its wrong to say that they aren't friendly. Real salt of the earth folk and friendly. Right to the point and not frightened to say what they think.


As the first post suggests it received few non-whites mainly due to the pits being shut down and all the miners turning to driving cabs. There are a sad number of backwards folk who are openly racist, sadly some of these used to attend football games. I almost got a punch for booing someone for chanting racist shite. Thankfully many people there are not tolerant of it either.

Not a bad night out if you know where to go though.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 15, 2007)

oh and the use of language there and indeed in other parts of Yorkshire is down to a hangover of the nordic influence. 

For instance, "Are you laikin' (pron. lay-kin) out tonight?" Means, "Are you coming out tonight?" With "Laikin'" coming from the Norweigan 'to play'. If I remember correctly.


----------

